# Northern VA ONLY: 4 dumbo babies in need of homes



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

Two boys, two girls. All gray with white. About a month old. Their siblings are all gone to a new home. I'm in Falls Church/Vienna, VA and my mum's not willing to drive too far. Free to good homes, but must go in pairs. 
Message me or reply here.


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

The two girls have been claimed. Only the two boys left.


----------



## bcfromva (Nov 22, 2009)

I took 5 of the original 10 from this litter this weekend. All of them have been well-cared for. They are in good health, are active, friendly, and incredibly cute. Anyone looking for dumbos, I highly suggest snapping up the remaining two of this litter. I would have taken them all, but 5 was my limit.


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

These two boys are REALLY sweet and LOVE giving kisses. They need homes before my dad makes me dump them at Petco. ):


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you still have them? I would love to see a few more pictures of them. A friend of mine is looking to get her first pair of rats. We live in Ashburn VA.


----------

